# My Shrimps



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

heres my sad macro attempt at taking pictures of my shrimp with a 18-55mm kit lens and a 40d. someday in the future, i hope to get a 100mm 2.8 macro.


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## lopez_316us (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW! really nice...

Are planning to sell any time soon?


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks.. the 2nd post was with a point and shoot camera with the macro mode.. not bad i guess. 

i've actually sold some already.. i made sets of blue/blonde tiger shrimps. they dont breed true so you're always gonna have a mix. plus the blondes carry the blue gene. 

i wanted to make a post on the for sale area, but i dont think i have enough posts. i mainly pm people to buy/sell stuff =x


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

an older pic of one of my red cherry shrimps


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

some super tiger pics.. again.. just a kit lens =T


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful Shrimp and great pics. I envy you!


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks =]


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks crazyness...

i found this one in my tank just now =x


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice red tiger. My super tigers sometimes throw some red babies but I've never seen a red adult :/


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

aww really? well i hope this lil red guy grows up..


----------

